

The rational use for excess money - reasonattlm
http://www.fightaging.org/archives/2010/10/the-rational-use-for-excess-money-is-longevity-science.php

======
aphyr
Irony: a post about the fallacy of seeking local maxima urges focus on the
extension of life on a planet which cannot support our current population's
demands.

